# Happy Canada Day, eh



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2019)

So its party day, eh ? What do Canadians do on Canada Day ?






Bill


----------



## Gypsy65 (Jul 1, 2019)

Not Canadian but


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy Canada Day ! Enjoy you day and party hard.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## moonstone (Jul 1, 2019)

Sometimes we just need a little better weather to be really happy! 

Happy Canada Day!


~Diane


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2019)

moonstone said:


> Sometimes we just need a little better weather to be really happy!
> 
> Happy Canada Day!


Happy Canada Day! And believe me, if the weather was better, I'd have been there long ago! 

Sorry, but I just can't do Molson.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Happy Canada Day! And believe me, if the weather was better, I'd have been there long ago!
> 
> Sorry, but I just can't do Molson.
> 
> Jim



I agree with the Molson, but it is better than nothing. My favorite whiskeys come from Canada. Crown, Weisers and Alberta Springs are hard to beat, mo.

Bill


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Happy Canada Day! And believe me, if the weather was better, I'd have been there long ago!
> 
> Sorry, but I just can't do Molson.
> 
> Jim


Try a Moosehead.


----------



## fillde (Jul 2, 2019)

Happy Canada day. Last year I celebrated in Newfdlnd. Beautiful and unspoiled province. Hoping to go back and visit Labrador. 
Day late and dollar short that’s me.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 3, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I agree with the Molson, but it is better than nothing. My favorite whiskeys come from Canada. Crown, Weisers and Alberta Springs are hard to beat, mo.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the Canada Day wishes.  This weekend was phenomenal, sunny and warm. and will continue all week.  
We don't just have Molson!  There is way better tasting craft beer made in Canada.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 3, 2019)

Chrisky said:


> Thanks for the Canada Day wishes.  This weekend was phenomenal, sunny and warm. and will continue all week.
> We don't just have Molson!  There is way better tasting craft beer made in Canada.



I will second those sentiments.  Thanks for everyone's best wishes.  We finally had a gorgeous, hot, summer weekend.  Couldn't have come at a better time.

With respect to Molson, it is definitely not my beer of choice, and hasn't been since university, when cheap, cold beer was the call of the day.  But I will drink it or a Labatt beer before I will force myself to drink a Bud.  Fortunately no need for that.  Lots of regional small breweries and local craft breweries producing some great beers, just like in the USA.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Gypsy65 said:


> Not Canadian but
> 
> View attachment 12677



*Take off!*


----------



## Meow (Jul 3, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> *Take off!*


Sorry to break the news, but Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas (aka the McKenzie Bros.) are true blue Canadians.


----------



## Meow (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry to break the news, but Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas (aka the McKenzie Bros.) are true blue Canadians.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Meow said:


> Sorry to break the news, but Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas (aka the McKenzie Bros.) are true blue Canadians.



Then you should know the _*proper*_ response to *Take Off!*


----------



## Meow (Jul 3, 2019)

oo loo koo koo oo loo koo koo - you hoser!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Meow said:


> oo loo koo koo oo loo koo koo - you hoser!



*It's a beauty way to go.......

Good day!  





*


----------

